# Intracellular Receptors and Testosterone



## AnaSCI (Feb 15, 2013)

posted by: andrew.peplin

Intracellular receptor proteins are found in the cytoplasm or nucleus of the target cells. In order to reach this receptor a chemical messenger must pass through the target cells plasma membrane and bind to the receptor protein, therefore activating it. A number of signaling molecules can do this because they are hydrophobic/ small enough to cross the interior of the membrane, testosterone happens to be one of these signaling molecules. In males testosterone is secreted by the cells of the testes, then traveling through the blood stream testosterone binds to receptors all over the body, activating them. Once the receptor has been activated the hormone receptor complex enters the nucleus and binds to specific genes. The bound protein acts as a transcription factor, causing the transcription of the gene into mRNA and from there into a specific protein ( by the ribosomes of course).The receptor itself manages to carry out carry out complete transduction of the signal.

This photo shows, the hormone (red thing), enter the cell and bind to the receptor (purple thing), then you see the protein receptor travel to the nucleus/ DNA (blue string) and the result  mRNA (red string). Then the mRNA leaves the nucleus and goes to the ribosomes (brown things) to generate new proteins (purple centipede)  Now you know partially what is going on!


----------



## Old Man River (Feb 16, 2013)

I will visualize this when I hit another 200mg's. I was thinking about the movie Fantastic Voyage with Raquel Welch when the Red Thang goes into the Purple Thang! Yea Baby! Now that's what Testosterone does to you! Keep it intense!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol.omr u got it . Kinda like a cheap skin flick with just hump action and then zippers intertwine..


----------

